# Fraternal greetings from Cornwall UK



## Desmo Pete (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi everyone by name is Pete. I became a mason in 2001 and I am currently the Senior Warden of my lodge, the Earl of St Germans Lodge 7031 UGLE. 

I am being installed on October 28th 2013 and cannot wait. 

We recently had the pleasure of initiating, passing and raising my son in law, who introduced me to this app, and his username is Bro.DoyleUK

I am mid 40's, married and have 4 children and 4 grandchildren. I work in the Devon and Cornwall Police and my other interests include flying rotary wing models and riding my Ducati motorcycle. 

I hope to chat to you soon. 

S&F

Pete




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Colby K (Jul 22, 2013)

Welcome Brother!  I am living in Sicily right now and was initiated, passed, and raised in the Sigonella travelers lodge #1288, Grande Oriente di Italia.  We were headed up to the UK for a vacation this last march but had to cancel due to a family emergency in the states.  We still plan on making it up though.  Anyway, welcome again.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Pete,

Your screen name seems quite familiar, were you a member of my Forum some years ago?


----------



## LukeP (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Pete,

I also currently live in Cornwall, greetings!

I'm 21, recent law graduate and a proud member of 2033 University of London Lodge. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Desmo Pete (Aug 3, 2013)

Mike Martin, I may have been. What is your forum?

Pete


----------



## Desmo Pete (Aug 3, 2013)

LukeP said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I also currently live in Cornwall, greetings!
> 
> ...



Hi Luke. 

That's great!

Do you attend any lodges in Kernow?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 3, 2013)

Desmo Pete said:


> Hi everyone by name is Pete. I became a mason in 2001 and I am currently the Senior Warden of my lodge, the Earl of St Germans Lodge 7031 UGLE.
> 
> I am being installed on October 28th 2013 and cannot wait.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the community here!!


----------



## LukeP (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry for the delayed response, I have never attended a Lodge in Cornwall, although it would be great to see all of the people who I never knew were brothers


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome, Brother! It's great to have more international Brethren here.


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 11, 2013)

Desmo Pete said:


> Mike Martin, I may have been. What is your forum?



The Forum at the Freemason.com


----------



## jaanthony (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome,  my dream is to travel to Europe and visit as many lodges as possible.  I am both Royal Order of Scotland and American Red Branch "Esquire". 

Freemason Connect HD


----------

